# i dont have any squirrlez!! help me



## crossmanmanman (Sep 9, 2006)

okay ive looked around my yard and i back in my woods and i cant seem to find any squirrels.. i put out a bird feeder in my tree and all ive attracted are birds. i was hoping to have the squrieels find it but they havent. it hanging from a branch far off of the actuall tree so i dont know if they would be ble to get to it. where do you put your bird feeders nd help would seriosly be greatly apprecited thx aot


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

If there's no places for them to live, they won't come. Do you have big oak trees for them to live in?

Something has to attract them to the area and a bird feeder won't really get them to come. Once they come through and see a feeder with free food in it they might stay but it's not gonna draw their attention from wherever they're at closest to you.


----------

